# Looking for photos of a Schwinn Guaranty Bicycle



## barneyguey (Jul 6, 2017)

This is what the badge looks like.

Please PM me, email me at barneyguey53@gmail.com, call me at Home at 1-208-687-5319 or
Text / call my Cell at 1-509-230-0613. Thank you very much! Barry


----------



## rollfaster (Jul 6, 2017)

One beautiful badge!!


----------



## barneyguey (Jul 6, 2017)

Thank you very much! It's one of my favorites! Barry


----------



## chucksoldbikes (Jul 8, 2017)

I have a  guaranty bicycle but it is not a  Schwinn   ladies bike


----------



## barneyguey (Jul 8, 2017)

Howdy! I'd love to see photos. Thanks! Barry


----------



## barneyguey (Jul 10, 2017)

chucksoldbikes said:


> I have a  guaranty bicycle but it is mot a  Schwinn   ladies bike



Any photos you can share? Thanks! Barry


----------



## barneyguey (Jul 21, 2017)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Jul 31, 2017)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Sep 25, 2017)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Nov 29, 2017)

Any Schwinn Guaranty bicycles out there?


----------



## barneyguey (Sep 19, 2018)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Jun 9, 2019)

bump


----------

